
Locals rediscover resorts absent of foreign tourists - Pete-Codes
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/28/europe-holiday-resorts-foreign-tourists-magaluf-staycationers
======
xg15
I wonder if this is the beginning of the end of AirBnB (in its current form).
They are directly hit by the pandemic but even once it is over, residents of
tourist locations will remember this experience - and this might bring more
support for more restrictive regulation in tourism.

